# Question for fellow make-up artists



## angela (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure if this should be posted in Recs but mods- feel free to direct me! What foundation is best to use on all skin types? I've been freelancing on my own for the past 3 years and I've always used Studio tech on my clients because it looks amazing in photos.. but I'm not sure if this is the best to use on every skin type. I wanted to ask the rest of you MAs what foundation do you find works best for everyone? I was thinking of switching to studio fix fluid or studio sticks..

Also I have several weddings coming up and I want to set the foundation with something that makes it water proof. I heard that invisible set powder is best for this... any sugguestions? TIA.


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 4, 2006)

i also use Tech on everyone, but just recently fell in love with Fix Fluid... as long as its applied with the #187 brush... it really gives the perfect airbrush look


----------



## angela (Apr 4, 2006)

^^ yes yes! Omg fix fluid + 187 is soo flawless!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 4, 2006)

i personally HATE mac foundations, it looks cakey to me and unnatural. Makeup forever is a professional brand, thats why they only have like 6 colors, because since they are made for makeup artist and most artist know how to mix foundations etc. The face and body foundations are water/smudge proff once it sets and it has a very natural finish to it. I used it on my model in the viet expo. It's pricey but its was worth it. You can also use it in an airbrush without dileuting it.

heres a picture of her face with the foundation on it (not photoshopped)










i would post pictures of mac foundation on the skin but i dont want to post others people's face on her


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 4, 2006)

heres another way of saying it

if i see two girls, one wearing a foundation(any brand) and one wearing mac foundation, i can totally tell which one is wearing mac because the look of the foundation. There is so much coverage, and kind of too much, especailly for bridal, because most brides want that natural glowing look. so they look fresh but not like they have 10 layers of makeup on....

im sorry if i offened anyone

its just my honest opinions, bobbi brown also makes good foundations.


----------



## angela (Apr 4, 2006)

omg thank you for the suggestions!! yea i know what you mean.. MAC foundations can look a little heavy.. I've always used MAC but was too scared to try other brands in fear of disappointment. I will definitely check out makeup forever.. they sell it in sephora right? Any tips on how to mix foundations? How long do they usually last you?


----------



## angela (Apr 4, 2006)

oh and which shades do you mix and find that you use the most?- they have like 10 shades online all out of stock btw!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 4, 2006)

um depends on thier undertones and which types of people are you doing, most people are olive and yellow, but in some cases, they are peach golden or pink. Most asians are yellow or olive. 






thats how it looks like


those colors you should get
Soft Beige 1 
Yellow 18
Beige 6
Ivory 20 
Ebony 30


just mix it on a mixing palette. The good thing about this product is that it is the only silicon based foundation. The only brand that makes one. So it looks great against the skin! And it is photofriendly

just go to a sephoria that carries it, becasue some doesnt if it a small one. Ask for a sample, and try it out. Try a sample of bobbi browns also, and see how you like it

usally at the sephorias they have the foundations in stock

and their eyeshadows are higher in pigment than mac's but it is sooo expensive


----------



## angela (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks soo much. you've been extremely helpful! i can't wait to test this stuff out on myself and others! my brides are going to love me thanks to you


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

I second Makeup Forever. Great products. For the body I use a generic F&B liquid, but for the face I use quite heavy hard cream foundation (total coverage, like television foundation) and work it down with moisturiser or a mixing fluid (depending on the clients skin) until I acheive the right coverage and a custom colour, then add in whatever I need to make it dewy/velvet/ultre-matte/candlelight/etc finish.

It's a longer way of doing it, but on the other hand, I've built a rep for doing great tailored foundation that works in photographs and looks great in person. The extra effort is worth it, especially because you can really accurately colour-match skin.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 4, 2006)

Lara and Godzilla - you two seem the best people to ask this - how do go about mixing foundation shades to make the perfec match for different people? I know it must be hard to explain but any rough tips, directions and advice are appreciated!


----------



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

I also agree about MUFE for waterproof.
BTW you can go to their website for better color swatches and order (phone) directly from them.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 4, 2006)

I Am Eagerly Awaiting A Reply For This Thread Because I Was Thinking About Foundations.  I Am Rebuilding My Kit So I Want To Know And Also Mixing And Matching Foundations Too!


----------



## Branwyne (Apr 4, 2006)

Wait, since when does MUFE only have 6 colors? Their website advertises 12, and I KNOW I have at least 10 of them in my kit. #18 is one of the best mixers, great for any olive tone and wonderful for creating a tan. To mix the best shade for your client, first determine their undertones- yellow/olive or pink select the closest match in your kit-most times you will not have a perfect match, though the MUFE face and body is sheer to buildable coverage-determine whether you need to darken or lighten your initial color selection then choose another shade in accordance with shade and undertone. NEVER mix an olive/yellow with a pink, the skin will end up looking grey and dead. HTH
By the by, MUFE has the best foundations, are completely photo friendly, wonderful when used in an airbrush, and are comfortable on the skin-my male clients love it. 
Branwyne


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Branwyne* 
_Wait, since when does MUFE only have 6 colors? Their website advertises 12, and I KNOW I have at least 10 of them in my kit. #18 is one of the best mixers, great for any olive tone and wonderful for creating a tan. To mix the best shade for your client, first determine their undertones- yellow/olive or pink select the closest match in your kit-most times you will not have a perfect match, though the MUFE face and body is sheer to buildable coverage-determine whether you need to darken or lighten your initial color selection then choose another shade in accordance with shade and undertone. NEVER mix an olive/yellow with a pink, the skin will end up looking grey and dead. HTH
By the by, MUFE has the best foundations, are completely photo friendly, wonderful when used in an airbrush, and are comfortable on the skin-my male clients love it. 
Branwyne_

 
I Don't Think She Meant That Maybe Those Are The Only Six Colors That She Uses In Her Kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks Girlie For Your Feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So This Will Be Good For Darker Skin Tones As Well (African Americans) Without Looking Ashy And Oily? I Don't Only Plan On Making up African Americans But Lighter Skin Tones As Well


----------



## Branwyne (Apr 4, 2006)

MUFE is great for everyone! Just remember that though their undertones are sometimes harder to decipher, it is still extremely important to determine when choosing the colors. 10, 12, 14, and 16 are some of their darker colors, though there might be a couple more that I don't have-yet- and I have found them to work wonderfully on ALL ethnic skin. If you worry about shine, you can always prime with an oil-free moisturizer then MUFE's Stop Shining, but once you top it all off with their powder, you'll be good to go. I always find it funny on set when they call for "final looks" and I rarely have to do anything, since MUFE sets and lasts soooo well. And once you use it in an airbrush, girl, you'll be amazed! 
You can visit the website and call for an order, though I believe there's a boutique in New York, the only one in the US. I like to go to Frends in LA, they've finally added so much more to their inventory and I get my artist discount. Sephora will never honor an artist discount and they are always out of stock on just about everything MUFE.


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Lara and Godzilla - you two seem the best people to ask this - how do go about mixing foundation shades to make the perfec match for different people? I know it must be hard to explain but any rough tips, directions and advice are appreciated!_

 
Work out the client's skin undertone - yellow, pink, or both (the last is most common), then mix various shades of product on a palette until you acheive the right colour. I usually end up using 2 parts yellow to one part pink. At first it used to be really slow because I had to colour-match it against skin, but now I can just eyeball it and be spot-on 95% of the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, that's the worst explaination ever! Just smoosh up your foundation shades until you create one that exactly suits the skin colour you're applying it to, and don't be afraid to mix yellow and pink together. Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 4, 2006)

How true are the swatches on the MUFE site? I've long considered using their foundations, but many of my clients are extremely fair skinned with yellow undertones, like me, and it's hard to tell if their foundations will work for us. Would you say the lighter tones (Ivory, Porcelain) are similar to the 15 shades in MAC, or lighter? Lighter would be ideal, but I've learned this is incredibly difficult to come by.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 4, 2006)

So its ok to mix yellow and pink undertones? I dont have any exp in that.. I usually just use the pre mixed stuff like MAC has lol... Lara what colors would you reccomend to have to creat the widest range of colors from... like which are the ones that you use the most to create colors? 


Also Someone said something about a pro discount... do they have a process simular to MAC's or how does their program work?

I appreciate it!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Also Someone said something about a pro discount... do they have a process simular to MAC's or how does their program work?_

 
I'm not sure if this is the same in the States, but this page gives you the info for what you need to qualify for a pro discount in Canada.

http://www.mufecanada.com/ProCrdApp.html


----------



## mae13 (Apr 4, 2006)

I just dropped by my local Make Up For Ever counter and tried out the foundation. 

Texture-wise, I was incredibly impressed. It's very light and 'slippy' and dries to a soft and undetectable finish that feels like skin, not goo or powder. 

The colors are good too (they look alarmingly peach/pink in the bottles but go on neutral). I just can't remember now which one I used for myself! Darn it.

The coverage is pretty sheer, but the MA said you can layer it for extra coverage and it's not too matte and not so dewy that it would be a problem for oily skin. 

The scent is a little strange, not perfumy or gross, but almost like...well, gesso? It's not completely unpleasant, just a little odd. It does fade. 

The price is a little steep (39$ CAD) but comparable to my Bobbi Brown foundation and the bottle seems bigger.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 4, 2006)

mae13 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is the same in the States, but this page gives you the info for what you need to qualify for a pro discount in Canada.
> 
> To get mine, (Im Canadian by the way) I faxed in my business card, and a copy of my make up artist certificate. You get a card like Mac, but you only get 20% off.


----------



## mae13 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_To get mine, (Im Canadian by the way) I faxed in my business card, and a copy of my make up artist certificate. You get a card like Mac, but you only get 20% off._

 
Hmm...according to the site makeup artists get 35% off.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_i personally HATE mac foundations, it looks cakey to me and unnatural. Makeup forever is a professional brand, thats why they only have like 6 colors, because since they are made for makeup artist and most artist know how to mix foundations etc. The face and body foundations are water/smudge proff once it sets and it has a very natural finish to it. I used it on my model in the viet expo. It's pricey but its was worth it. You can also use it in an airbrush without dileuting it.

heres a picture of her face with the foundation on it (not photoshopped)










i would post pictures of mac foundation on the skin but i dont want to post others people's face on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I also use Make Up For Ever foundations...they just go on better and last longer than MAC (although SFF is pretty good)...the Face & Body foundation lasts forever and is self-setting (no powder needed)...


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_Hmm...according to the site makeup artists get 35% off._

 
then I think I got screwed.. the back of my card only says 20% discount! I just looked at their website, and I am not a student.. Why do I have the student rate??
Whatever! I never use the card anyways!


----------



## lara (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_So its ok to mix yellow and pink undertones? I dont have any exp in that.. I usually just use the pre mixed stuff like MAC has lol... Lara what colors would you reccomend to have to creat the widest range of colors from... like which are the ones that you use the most to create colors?_

 
Of course it's ok! Some skins are more predominatly one tone or another (Asian skin typically has a very yellow undertone, whereas Scandinavian skin might be more strikingly pink), but no one is _totally _yellow or _totally _pink. 

Pre-mixed foundations like from MAC are great - the tinting (how dark or light it is) is done for you, all you have to do is work out the ratios of pink to yellow you need to make them exactly right on your skin. Lots of people complain about MAC running too yellow/orange or pink, that's because it's a hangover of the days when they used to target pro artists instead of consumers - by running either very pink or very yellow, they could be mixed together to create perfect foundation shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that will change soon, though. Probably within the next couple of years, the foundations will be retooled and the undertones softened right down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A basic set would be six basic foundation shades - ivory pink, ivory yellow. Mid-beige pink, mid-beige yellow. Tan pink, tan yellow. If you work a lot on dark skin, increase that to eight - add in deep brown pink and deep brown yellow, and maybe a blue-based charcoal brown if you found yourself doing make-up on Alec Wek.

(hahaha, I'm such a Hermione today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## martygreene (Apr 5, 2006)

If you do work on african skintones, I'd increase the deep brown range to include a purple base, as many of the very dark brown skintones which are common in kenya and nigeria (and folk who have heritage from these areas) tend to have more of a purple base than yellow or pink.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Branwyne* 
_MUFE is great for everyone! Just remember that though their undertones are sometimes harder to decipher, it is still extremely important to determine when choosing the colors. 10, 12, 14, and 16 are some of their darker colors, though there might be a couple more that I don't have-yet- and I have found them to work wonderfully on ALL ethnic skin. If you worry about shine, you can always prime with an oil-free moisturizer then MUFE's Stop Shining, but once you top it all off with their powder, you'll be good to go. I always find it funny on set when they call for "final looks" and I rarely have to do anything, since MUFE sets and lasts soooo well. And once you use it in an airbrush, girl, you'll be amazed! 
You can visit the website and call for an order, though I believe there's a boutique in New York, the only one in the US. I like to go to Frends in LA, they've finally added so much more to their inventory and I get my artist discount. Sephora will never honor an artist discount and they are always out of stock on just about everything MUFE._

 
Thank You So Much Girly I Really Appreciate You Taking The Time Out To Answer My Question! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes You Are Right MUFE Has A Store Right In Soho New York Which I Love That Area By The Way.  I Will Definitely Go In And Begin To Just Build My Foundations For My Kit. Well You Have Definitely Sold Me On Their Foundations! Again Many Thanks For All Of Your Help!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_If you do work on african skintones, I'd increase the deep brown range to include a purple base, as many of the very dark brown skintones which are common in kenya and nigeria (and folk who have heritage from these areas) tend to have more of a purple base than yellow or pink._

 
You Are Absolutely Correct I Forgot About That The Darker Based Foundations! Thanks For Reminding Me Girly!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Of course it's ok! Some skins are more predominatly one tone or another (Asian skin typically has a very yellow undertone, whereas Scandinavian skin might be more strikingly pink), but no one is totally yellow or totally pink. 

Pre-mixed foundations like from MAC are great - the tinting (how dark or light it is) is done for you, all you have to do is work out the ratios of pink to yellow you need to make them exactly right on your skin. Lots of people complain about MAC running too yellow/orange or pink, that's because it's a hangover of the days when they used to target pro artists instead of consumers - by running either very pink or very yellow, they could be mixed together to create perfect foundation shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that will change soon, though. Probably within the next couple of years, the foundations will be retooled and the undertones softened right down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A basic set would be six basic foundation shades - ivory pink, ivory yellow. Mid-beige pink, mid-beige yellow. Tan pink, tan yellow. If you work a lot on dark skin, increase that to eight - add in deep brown pink and deep brown yellow, and maybe a blue-based charcoal brown if you found yourself doing make-up on Alec Wek.

(hahaha, I'm such a Hermione today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
Yes I Have A Few Friends Who Skin Tone Is Of Alek Wek (Whom I Believe Has Such Amazing Skin).  I Know Exactly What You Are Saying About MAC I Think That Is The Part That People Don't Remember Is That It Was Originally Made For MAs And Not Your Average Consumer. But I Am Completely Sold On MUFE So I Will Be Buying Their Foundations For My Kit!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I second Makeup Forever. Great products. For the body I use a generic F&B liquid, but for the face I use quite heavy hard cream foundation (total coverage, like television foundation) and work it down with moisturiser or a mixing fluid (depending on the clients skin) until I acheive the right coverage and a custom colour, then add in whatever I need to make it dewy/velvet/ultre-matte/candlelight/etc finish._

 
May I ask...what brand of cream foundation do you use?

I've seen Mehron Celebre recommended, but other than that I'm not too sure what would be good.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 6, 2006)

I Have Another Question How Mixable Are The Color Correctors With MUFE? The Reason That I Am Asking Is Because With The Darker Skin Clients (Nigeria, Haiti etc).  I Would Need To Mix In A Purple (Not Violet) Corrector? And For Others A Dark Blue Corrector? Thanks


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_How true are the swatches on the MUFE site? I've long considered using their foundations, but many of my clients are extremely fair skinned with yellow undertones, like me, and it's hard to tell if their foundations will work for us. Would you say the lighter tones (Ivory, Porcelain) are similar to the 15 shades in MAC, or lighter? Lighter would be ideal, but I've learned this is incredibly difficult to come by._

 

MG they are pretty darn close. As for the lighter tones...I would say #1 is lighter than MAC 15 but not by much.


many apologies to angela
as I am not trying to hijack her thread...promise!


----------



## angela (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_MG they are pretty darn close. As for the lighter tones...I would say #1 is lighter than MAC 15 but not by much.


many apologies to angela
as I am not trying to hijack her thread...promise!_

 
haha NO of course you're not! all of this info is useful to me and everyone else.. thank you all for your input and keep them coming!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 12, 2006)

Angela - I was at Sephora training yesterday and Makeup Forever did their presentation.... and I have to say that I'm switching to their Face & Body foundation for all my clients! Even for myself. I fell in love with it. The guy who presented it worked for MAC for 6 years before working for MUFE and he is in LOVE with the products, esp. Face & Body. He was wearing it himself, and I swear it looked like skin.

He did warn us though that the foundation gets slightly darker when it's dried on the face.


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

I've used Studio Fix Fluid on everyone and everyone loves it. I don't think it's too heavy at all. It's a clean mattifying foundation.


----------



## angela (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks jeanna! geez hook it up with a discount on mufe! haha j/k.. what shade are you in face and body?? do you have to mix foundations to get the perfect match for your skin?? let me know coz i think you and I have similar coloring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go pinays! hehe


----------



## angela (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_I've used Studio Fix Fluid on everyone and everyone loves it. I don't think it's too heavy at all. It's a clean mattifying foundation._

 
yes, im in love with fix fluid too! but if mufe face and body can do better, i'll be switching.. but ouch! $37!!??


----------



## jeanna (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_thanks jeanna! geez hook it up with a discount on mufe! haha j/k.. what shade are you in face and body?? do you have to mix foundations to get the perfect match for your skin?? let me know coz i think you and I have similar coloring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go pinays! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have no idea what shade I am. I was so excited to try it that I wasn't even going to wait for my Sephora to open. I've only seen MUFE at Sears counters in Canada, so I went in today to see if I could try a sample (since I'm so sensitive/acne-prone). The girl who worked at the counter was gone so some girl from Clarins had to help me. She said that MUFE doesn't give samples??! WTF?? Anyway, I told her I'd just wait for the REAL MUFE person to come in the next day. But while I was there, I was testing on my chin and I *think* that No. 3-Natural Beige was a good match but I want to get the girl's professional opinion before I buy. (I'm closer to NC30 than I am to NC35... My perfect match is MAC's Studio Tech in NC32.)

I hope this doesn't break me out though. I'm so weary of trying new foundations because my skin just doesn't cooperate with 99% of them.


----------



## angela (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_I have no idea what shade I am. I was so excited to try it that I wasn't even going to wait for my Sephora to open. I've only seen MUFE at Sears counters in Canada, so I went in today to see if I could try a sample (since I'm so sensitive/acne-prone). The girl who worked at the counter was gone so some girl from Clarins had to help me. She said that MUFE doesn't give samples??! WTF?? Anyway, I told her I'd just wait for the REAL MUFE person to come in the next day. But while I was there, I was testing on my chin and I *think* that No. 3-Natural Beige was a good match but I want to get the girl's professional opinion before I buy. (I'm closer to NC30 than I am to NC35... My perfect match is MAC's Studio Tech in NC32.)

I hope this doesn't break me out though. I'm so weary of trying new foundations because my skin just doesn't cooperate with 99% of them._

 
goodluck finding ur match! keep me posted.. im heading down to sephora tomorrow and I'll be trying  them out for myself too.


----------



## bellamia (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, I have to say you ladies know your stuff. I have a very big problem with MAC foundation myself, so I've been kind of sceptical about trying other products (don't want to waste money). I have oily skin also as some of my clients. So my question is would MUFE be good for oily skin? And could anyone list maybe the most  common colors used I have a wedding and proms coming up I really have to be prepared with the best stuff. Thanks so much for any suggestions.


----------



## Anatidaephobia (Apr 27, 2006)

Pardon my butting in here -- I'm not a makeup artist but I wanted to let you guys know that after reading this thread I ran to the MUFE boutique in Soho to pick up the Face and Body foundation.  The MA there was wonderful and blended my foundation perfectly.  I've tried all kinds of foundation (and just purchased MAC SFF immediately upon its release) and this is the most natural looking foundation I've ever owned.  The finish is a dream.  

Thank you so very much for this tip.  It was really appreciated by this layperson.  =)


----------



## stacey (Apr 28, 2006)

How do you go about getting the MUFE discount card? And what do you need to fax in?

Since reading this thread I'm excited to go to the Sephora and try it out. I've been using MAC Select Cover-Up and I've been breaking out bad! It SUCKS! Hopefully this won't do that. I'm excited to try it!


----------



## stacey (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_I've used Studio Fix Fluid on everyone and everyone loves it. I don't think it's too heavy at all. It's a clean mattifying foundation._

 
Do you use a concealor under this as well?

And to Godzillah & Lara, do you use a concealor before the foundation?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_May I ask...what brand of cream foundation do you use?

I've seen Mehron Celebre recommended, but other than that I'm not too sure what would be good._

 

I use Mehron Celebre for a lot of applications, because it is a water-based hypo-allergenic creme rather than a mineral oil base like may creme makeups. I also have used cinema secrets and RCMA products, and like them very much as well, it all depends on what you are doing, and the skin types. I work with a lot of very fair clients, or theatrical clients, and so skin sensitivity is an issue.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 8, 2006)

What a great thread. I've never seen such an in dept MUA conversation.

I have MAC concealors in my kit, which is basically full coverage. The are pretty good, you just need to know how to thin it, for less coverage.

I also use RCMA. But, only for like brides or shoots.

I will be looking into buying alot more MUFE. I heard their foundations were wonderful by some big time muas. Frends does have a 35% discount for MUA on MUFE. You just let them know you are when you get to the cash register.

What I would do, if pre mix certain shades with MUFE and keep it in a palette, so you already have certain shades mixed and you can mix from there if you need to.


----------



## mae13 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you for the answer to the cream foundation question, Martygreene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who are familiar with both, how does the MUFE face and body foundation compare to MAC's face/body foundation?


----------



## annrose (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_Thank you for the answer to the cream foundation question, Martygreene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who are familiar with both, how does the MUFE face and body foundation compare to MAC's face/body foundation?_

 
I find that MUFE's Face & Body has more coverage than MAC's...and is just better in general.


----------



## martygreene (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_How do you go about getting the MUFE discount card? And what do you need to fax in?

Since reading this thread I'm excited to go to the Sephora and try it out. I've been using MAC Select Cover-Up and I've been breaking out bad! It SUCKS! Hopefully this won't do that. I'm excited to try it!_

 
At the top of this forum is a stickied thread with the information for assorted cosmetic companies who offer discounts to working industry professionals.


----------

